# The Foredom THX Industrial Grinder is a Non-Stop, Go Fast Woodcarver!



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I agree that the Foredom grinder is an excellent tool. I bought one a couple of years ago after meeting with a wood carver in Tennessee during a trip. It was the first eelectric wood carving tool I owned and I am glad I took his advice and bought the Foredom. Top notch tool.
I also bought the Festool RAS115 just last week to replace a Hitachi grinder. The difference is night and day.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

I also own the foredom THX and really like it (Needless to say I have't used it as much as I'd like) But I agree its all Charles says it is ! Charles I'm curious as to what type of grinding burs Ect. you use and what types would you recommend getting?

Thanks for the great review!!


----------

